# FaeryBunch: The Movie



## Jedikeet

*Coming soon to theaters, the perfect comedy for the holidays with the perfect A-list cast!:clap:

Paramount Pictures Presents
A FaeryBee Fantasy Production/Peachy DeMille Film

"THE FAERYBUNCH"

**Starring**
Leonardo DiCaprio as SKIPPER
Brad Pitt as SCOOTER
Matt Damon as SPARKY
George Clooney as SOTERION
Bryan Cranston as SOLOMON
Julia Roberts as SEFFRA
Sandra Bullock as SAMARA
-With-
Robert Downey Jr as Peachy * Ben Stiller as PEDRO * Janeane Garofalo as POPPY
-And-
Ben Affleck as SPRINGER & Casey Affleck as SLIDER
Screenplay by Jedikeet

Get ready to have your funny bones tickled by their feathers this Christmas!​*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh my! What a line-up of actors. 
The Casting Director must have had a grand time getting all these big name stars to agree to this movie. :laughing2:*


----------



## Jedikeet

Most of the cast begged for participation, especially the 3 leads literally fought just for the honor to be _Skipooterky_ and literally agreed to do it for _bird seeds_...plus a higher percentage of the gross, of course. Julia Roberts wanted a hefty salary but settled to a deferment on a Seffra spin-off film.

Update: Bryan Cranston just agreed to accept the part for Solomon, on the condition that he can have his head shaved again:laughing:


----------



## Therm

Hm, while the Movie is a must and there are big stars names attached I feel most are too old and past it to play these sprightly young birds. 
We want fresh talent. 

Where the heck is the casting director?

If you please... I know the story speaks for itself but a younger crowd....

**Starring**
Chris Pratt as SKIPPER
Chris Pine as SCOOTER
Chris Galya as SPARKY
Chris Evans as SOTERION
Evan Peters as SOLOMON
Anna Faris as SEFFRA
Jennifer Lawrence as SAMARA
-With-
Cillian Murphy as Peachy * Michael Fassbender as PEDRO * 
Sophie Turner as POPPY
-And-
Chris Hemsworth as Springer & Liam Hemsworth as Slider
Screenplay by Jedikeet
Re-casting by Therm


----------



## shanebudgie

Lol hehehe.I'm already ready to watch the new movie.its all star cast of colorful characters.sure to bea box office smash hit. Blessings


----------



## RavensGryf

Wow, I'm excited about this... this is definitely on my "need to watch" movie list ! I don't know if I can wait until December for it though . 

LOL at Emma's re-casting for a younger cast :laughing: But who are these people?!! The only one I know of is Jennifer Lawrence, and only because she's so famous now :laughing2:. I have heard of Chris Hemsworth, but don't know what he played in. Chris is sure a popular name haha.


----------



## Stranding

Can't wait till Christmas either! What a find in a stocking 

BUT
Well, what about the golden oldies that everybudge WILL have heard of?

The tried and tested true grey grits of the stage & screen? The stars, in the true sense, in those superb quality films which get watched first & foremost because _they_ are playing in them?

Helen Mirren, Judy Dench, Henry Fonda, Laurence Olivier, Maggie Smith, John Gielgud, Morgan Freeman...

I say: Give the silvers another peck at the millet!!


----------



## Jedikeet

That's also a fine ensemble of contemporary talents from your list, Emma

If you watch any of the Disney/Pixar animated films, youll notice they often go with seasoned actors/actresses that have what voice casting directors call 'character voice' that transcends physicality or age. It's all about hitting the right distinct tone for each character. Best examples of course are Tom Hanks and Tim Allen as Woody & Buzz in 'Toy Story' and my favorite Ellen Degeneres as Dory in 'Finding Nemo' & 'Finding Dory' that just came out, which I so wanna see! Ellen is now almost 60yrs old but she still has that youthful ditsy voice for that character. 

I personally have a perceived personality model for each of Deb's birds, so I really think the chosen cast fits well with each role based on their body of work. You many notice several of the cast also did 'Ocean's 11' together, which I thought had the perfect ensemble chemistry and that's also my vision for FaeryBunch!


----------



## Stranding

Admit I'm biased, being a silver in fact, if not in colour yet! So I give way graciously to your awesome vision for this future production.

If it's even going to approach the foothills of the stupendous 3 Toy Stories, then it's going to be An Epic. :laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Yes Indeed this is really exciting. But why can't we see a sneak preview before Christmas i can't wait till then...


----------



## StarlingWings

Looks like a great production--the cast lists are great!
Julie, Chris Hemsworth was Thor in the Avengers, Chris Evans was Captain America, and Chris Pine was in Star Trek, I think. 

As for Chris's brother Liam, he starred alongside Jennifer Lawrence in The Hunger Games. 

I love both casts--hmm, who will take home the leads? :dunno: 

I agree with Lyn, though, we can't wait until Christmas! We are impatient little budgie fanatics! :whoo: arty10:


----------



## Therm

Hang on a minute, my cast is for a live action version. These guys are not voicing animated budgies (and lovebirds), they are going to be made up to look like them! I think this means we can do both versions to appeal to all crowds. 

As for the cast choice, I wanted to pick a whole cast full of Chris' and I could have done Christina's too, but I was tired- I had to google for an actor named Chris- the obscure one on the list.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Wow -- now there are going to be TWO productions? :wow:*


----------



## Jedikeet

Stranding said:


> Can't wait till Christmas either! What a find in a stocking
> 
> BUT
> Well, what about the golden oldies that everybudge WILL have heard of?
> 
> The tried and tested true grey grits of the stage & screen? The stars, in the true sense, in those superb quality films which get watched first & foremost because _they_ are playing in them?
> 
> Helen Mirren, Judy Dench, Henry Fonda, Laurence Olivier, Maggie Smith, John Gielgud, Morgan Freeman...
> 
> I say: Give the silvers another peck at the millet!!


Ann, we both appreciate fine actors/actresses like Judy Dench, Henry Fonda, Laurence Olivier, and Morgan Freeman. Judy Dench really left a strong impression on me from her role as 'M' in the James Bond films that spanned 12yrs from _Goldeneye_ to _Skyfall_. She had such a strong and authoritative female presence as head of M16 and Bond's boss.



Stranding said:


> Admit I'm biased, being a silver in fact, if not in colour yet! So I give way graciously to your awesome vision for this future production.
> 
> If it's even going to approach the foothills of the stupendous 3 Toy Stories, then it's going to be An Epic. :laughing:


Faerybunch is my vision of the shows _Friends_ and _The Brady Bunch_ mixed with the movie _Oceans 11_ with the same charm as Toy Story



LynandIndigo said:


> Yes Indeed this is really exciting. But why can't we see a sneak preview before Christmas i can't wait till then...


Good things to those who wait, Lyn



Therm said:


> Hang on a minute, my cast is for a live action version. These guys are not voicing animated budgies (and lovebirds), they are going to be made up to look like them! I think this means we can do both versions to appeal to all crowds.
> 
> As for the cast choice, I wanted to pick a whole cast full of Chris' and I could have done Christina's too, but I was tired- I had to google for an actor named Chris- the obscure one on the list.


Hmm, live actors made to look like budgies...I'd love to see how that would work.



StarlingWings said:


> Looks like a great production--the cast lists are great!
> Julie, Chris Hemsworth was Thor in the Avengers, Chris Evans was Captain America, and Chris Pine was in Star Trek, I think.
> 
> As for Chris's brother Liam, he starred alongside Jennifer Lawrence in The Hunger Games.
> 
> I love both casts--hmm, who will take home the leads? :dunno:
> 
> I agree with Lyn, though, we can't wait until Christmas! We are impatient little budgie fanatics! :whoo: arty10:


You know, I think the _3 Chris's_ can also pull off being Skipooterky and they certainly are the current heartthrobs to all the ladies, right?



FaeryBee said:


> *Wow -- now there are going to be TWO productions? :wow:*


Well, my animated FaeryBunch is intended to be _Rated-G_, but I think the other live-action film with the more 'contemporary and hip' cast may need to be a bit more 'grown-up' thematically to appeal to teens and PG-rated audiences


----------



## Jedikeet

*Yay, a theme song for FaeryBunch was just written, to be performed by Taylor Swift!:clap:...
*
_Here's a story, of our Lady Faery
Who has the cutest little budgies in the world!
They're headed by 3 boys, called Skipooterky 
But they lacked some budgie girls.

Now here's a story, of Faery's Lovies
Called Poppeachro and just as adorable. 
All so cute as buttons and living all together
But more budgies will soon invade their home!

Till the one day when more birdies join their household
And they knew that it was much more than a hunch,
That this group must somehow form a family,
That's the way they all became the FaeryBunch!

The Faerybunch, the FaeryBunch.
That's the way they became the FaeryBunch!
_

The music is the same as this song, 



...used with permission by the author of course:001_rolleyes:

*First FaeryBunch teaser trailer is coming soon, everybirdie!:wave:*


----------



## Jedikeet

FAERYBUNCH: TEASER #1

_The Following Preview has been Approved for All Audiences_

Coming this December, Scooter is BATBUDGIE!

"Wait, cut, cut, wrong reel! This project is on hold because Scooter needs to beef up more and learn how to act meaner in the costume, and also learn karate!" - Director Peachy (Robert Downey Jr)...

_Coming soon to theaters, Skipper is Agent Ethan Hunt in MISSION IMPOSSIBLE 6!_

"No, no, NO! This project was scrapped because it's too expensive to make and Skipper also wants a Gazillion$ to replace Tom Cruise!"...

_COMING SOON, Peachy is HAWK-EYE!_

"YES, but...not on this film.Maybe as the whole Avengers for the sequel. Cmon guys, let's run the correct reel this time please!"

_Coming this Christmas, the comedy/romance/action/adventure that'll make you wanna be a budgie too! Meet..._

*The FaeryBunch*:clap:


----------



## RavensGryf

Haha great song!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Catchy lyrics for the FaeryBunch song!!

Kylie wants to know if he can be featured in the movie too?

I can't wait to read your screenplay. *


----------



## Jedikeet

FaeryBee said:


> *Catchy lyrics for the FaeryBunch song!!
> 
> Kylie wants to know if he can be featured in the movie too?
> 
> I can't wait to read your screenplay. *


Aww, Kylie would be a fine addition and he does have a nice part in it as the FaeryBunch's 'bodyguard' against a pesky neighborhood cat always scheming to get the birdies, but of course always thwarted like all dumb cats in cartoons!


----------



## Jedikeet

*FAERYBUNCH Teaser 1. Property of Paramount Pictures & Faerybee Fantasy Productions. Distributed for theatrical marketing only, any unauthorized duplication or distribution is strictly prohibited.*



FaeryBee said:


> *Here's a story of our Lady Faery, who has the cutest little budgies in the world...
> 
> "Cmon, do people really expect us to believe this is the actual scale of a bowling alley? Pfff..." - Matt Damon as SPARKY (Mr. Smarty-Pants)
> 
> 
> "Well hello, handsome. You know, I thought you'd be much taller from your Facebook photos, but I still dig the blond and clean-cut Matt Damon type. Wanna take me to a real bowling alley?" - Julia Roberts as SEFFRA (Miss Know-It-All)
> 
> 
> "I'd really prefer scrambled eggs with a side of bacon and toast, but I have to keep up this front when mom's around." - Brad Pitt as SCOOTER (The Hustler)
> 
> 
> "Umm Scooter, you don't have cooties, right? Because I'm kind of a clean freak when it comes to sharing food from the same bowl with others." - Sandra Bullock as SAMARA (Miss Uptight)
> 
> 
> "Hey, where's the beef?" - Casey Affleck as SLIDER (Mr.Tag-Along)
> 
> 
> "Most people can't tell us apart but I'm actually the taller and better looking one...so don't go around trying to pretend that you're ME, okay Slider?" - Ben Affleck as SPRINGER (Mr.Vain)
> 
> These are just a few of the colorful and lovable characters you'll meet this holiday season in the house of...
> 
> The FaeryBunch, the FaeryBunch! That's the way they became the FAERYBUNCH!:clap:
> ​*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Absolutely hysterical! :thumbsup:
Well done, Nick.*


----------



## Jedikeet

Oh thank you, Faery! I'm often able to place silly dialogues with their photos because their cuteness just brings it right out of me


----------



## RavensGryf

That is super funny Nick :laughing2: it's going to be a great movie I can tell .


----------



## StarlingWings

What a great teaser trailer, Nick!


----------



## Jedikeet

Thanks Jules & GG. I also want everyone to know that I've been humming the FaeryBunch lyrics to the _Brady Bunch music_ on and off subconsciously day and night continuously for the past 2 days and its almost driving me insane! What have I gotten myself into, AAAHHHH!hmy:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Two of the FaeryBunch are so excited about the movie they've been flying around like little speed-demons most of the day and frequently convinced Skippoterky to fly with them. :wow:

Thankfully, except for one head-swipe with a wing, they've decided my head doesn't have to be dive-bombed every time they pass by.*


----------



## Jedikeet

FaeryBee said:


> *Two of the FaeryBunch are so excited about the movie they've been flying around like little speed-demons most of the day and frequently convinced Skippoterky to fly with them. :wow:
> 
> Thankfully, except for one head-swipe with a wing, they've decided my head doesn't have to be dive-bombed every time they pass by.*


LOL, you've just given me another idea to add to the FaeryBunch storyline!


----------



## Jedikeet

*The FaeryBunch Special Fourth of July Teaser*

_(Star Spangled Banner playing)_:us:
"Okay folks, we know you're all very anxious to see our movie which is still another 5 months away, so the official countdown to The FaeryBunch has started! In the meantime, the FaeryBunch wishes everyone a happy and safe Fourth of July! Instead of just moping around until December for the release of our _sure-to-be #1 film of 2016_, please spend time with friends and family with picnics of yummy food, barbecue, and good liquo..I mean 'beverages', like us! And please also be very careful with fireworks, boys and girls! They're loud and dangerous and scare the living beejeezus out of little birdies like us!" - Peachy:wave:


"I wish this picnic is for just you and I, Seffra" - Sparky
"Aww, you've also read my mind, _Sparky_!" - Seffra:hug:

"Wanna play catch, Scooter?" - Soterion
"Not with you, Soterion! You throw a mean 200mph curveball that broke all my nails last time!" - Scooter

"Oh my, the food here is gonna put another 20g on me by the end of the day!" - Samara
"No kidding and where's the _Diet Coke_?" - Poppy
"Have you seen _my sombrero_, Peachy?" - Pedro:S

"Hey, where's all the hidden Snickers for Skipper?" - Skipper
"And where's the BEEF?" - Slider & Springer

_The FaeryBunch, the FaeryBunch...and that's why we all love the FAERYBUNCH!_

Only 5 months to go!:wave:


----------



## RavensGryf

:laughing::laughing: That was hysterical! Great job! :clap:


----------



## FaeryBee

*That gave me a great laugh to start off the morning, Nick!*


----------



## Pegg

Great job!!!
:thumbup: :clap:


----------



## Jedikeet

Thanks Pegg


----------

